# Bicolor/ Azureus split exo



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

So i decided to split at 36'' exo for my group of Bicolor and pair of Azureus.. here are a couple pics...
Azureus side








Bicolor side








Full Viv








Bicolor








Azureus Male








Azureus Female


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

good idea- nice frogs


----------



## pacaAndrew (Sep 8, 2008)

very cool, I'd like to do the same with a 225 gallon....If I ever have room for it


----------



## MzFroggie (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice I like it.


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice 
Keep up the good work


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Love the "Tiers"......very nice.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I think the pictures of the frogs are pretty good also!

John


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Very cool! So what did you use as the support structure for the divider - egg crate, etc? Do the "sides" share a common false bottom? Any concern for cross-contamination of pathogens etc? Definitely an interesting idea!


----------



## wmstewart66 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice. What kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Melas- I used a sheet of plexiglass cut to size and then siliconed in. There is a false bottom for each side as the plexi goes all the way to the bottom glass.. Both groups of frogs have been treated and qtd so im not too worried about cross contamination. 
wmstewart66- The substrate is just coco fiber with a thick layer of boiled and baked scrub oak leaf.


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

really cool concept, and very interesting looking!


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Very cool tank....


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

This is really a geat looking set up.

Who did you get your bicolors from?


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

thanks again everyone! 

Matty- i have had the bicolors for almost 2 years now - i got em from a db member who was getting out of the hobby- my message box does not go that far back so i cant see who they where from. Stupid mistake on my part because i have no clue as to the line or history of these frogs...if you are trying to locate some - contact SNDF - Marcus had a bunch a few weeks ago...

Chris


----------



## jelly_shrimp (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, so, is it a necesity to have a awesome camera when caring for frogs? Because all pics on this site that I have seen are like super-ultra-HD and my cam sucks!


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Love how the wood is set up that looks awsome!


----------

